# Silent Wings 3 Montage-Ecken wechseln



## tidus79 (27. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte an meinem Silent Wings 3 die Montage-Ecken aus Gummi gegen die aus Hartplastik tauschen. Ich bekomme sie allerdings nicht gelöst und habe nirgendwo eine Anleitung gefunden. Sie stecken sehr fest dran und geben durch Druck von der Seite nicht nach. Da fand ich den Mechanismus beim Silent Wings 2 einfacher :p

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich auch auf eine Eigenart meines Silent Wings 3 140mm aufmerksam machen: Er fiept. Das mittelfrequente Fiepen ist sehr leise. Man hört es aus 20-30cm Entfernung mit offenem Gehäuse nicht, aber wenn man sehr nah ran geht. Und unglücklicherweise höre ich es, wenn ich das Gehäuse schließe und unter meinen Schreibtisch stelle. Die Frequenz scheint durch Resonanz der Seitenwand des Gehäuses (obwohl gedämmt) und Schreibtischs verstärkt zu werden. Manchmal ist es schon nervig auffällig, es schwankt aber ziemlich. 
Ich höre das Geräusch erst, seitdem ich den Silent Wings 3 in den Deckel des Gehäuses verlegt habe - aus der gedämmten Front war das nicht zu hören. Mein PC ist beinahe lautlos, die Lüfter arbeiten mit etwa 500rpm. Der Silent Wings 3 ebenfalls. Grade deshalb stört das mittelfrequente Fiepen inmitten des sonst kaum wahrnehmbaren Rauschens, insbesondere wenn die 5400rpm Festplatte auch abschaltet. Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Define c.


----------



## Ryle (27. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind so Haltenasen in den Halterungen. Musst mit nem kleinen Gegenstand in eine dieser Ecken (Pfeil) drücken und dann umgekehrt wieder zur Seite ziehen wie du es aufgeschoben hast.


----------



## Acandri (27. August 2017)

Schau dir die Wechselstücke genau an. Du wirst festellen das sie auf einer Seite eine leichte "Nase" haben welche den festen Sitz garantiert. Wenn du diese drückst, kannst du sie ganz leicht vom Lüfter lösen.


----------



## matti30 (27. August 2017)

ich drück die immer mit der Spitze einer Nagelschere ein.  Dann lässt sich das besser demontieren.


----------



## tidus79 (27. August 2017)

Das hat geklappt, danke!


----------

